# Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu – lưu ý theo từng giai đoạn khi mang thai



## Lưu Phương (11/7/19)

*1. Tại sao cần phải **bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bầu**?*

Một em bé có thể đạt được chiều cao trung bình là 50cm khi vừa được sinh ra. Để hình thành hệ xương vững chắc của bé. Nhu cầu canxi của mẹ trong giai đoạn mang thai tăng lên 150% so với bình thường.
*2. Bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu từ tháng thứ mấy?*

Có rất nhiều phụ nữ lo ngại, việc bổ sung Canxi sớm là không tốt. Tuy nhiên, theo nghiên cứu của Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia, bữa ăn hàng ngày của người Việt Nam chỉ cung cấp khoảng 526mg Canxi. Trong khi nhu cầu Canxi của phụ nữ mang thai là 800-1500mg tùy theo từng giai đoạn.
Do vậy, việc bổ sung Canxi bầu cần được tiến hành từ khi bắt đầu có thai và tăng liều dần cho các tháng sau đó.




​
*3. Liều dùng Canxi cho bà bầu trong từng giai đoạn thai kỳ*

_Ba tháng đầu:_
Nhu cầu Canxi của giai đoạn này khoảng 800-1000mg/ngày, đây là giai đoạn khởi đầu cho sự phát triển hệ xương của bé. Mẹ bầu nên chú ý đến chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, một số thực phẩm giàu canxi để lựa chọn canxi tốt cho bà bầu. Việc bổ sung canxi hợp lý sẽ ngăn chặn được có nguy cơ đau lưng ở bà bầu, chuột rút, loãng xương,...và con cứng cáp từ trong bụng mẹ.

_3 tháng giữa_
Giai đoạn này nhu cầu Canxi của mẹ tăng lên là 1000 -1200mg/ ngày. Đây là giai đoạn quan trọng vì sụn sẽ tiếp tục sản sinh ra xương, làm cho hệ xương của bé dài ra và to lên, ở giai đoạn này xương của bé vẫn trong tình trạng mềm vào dẻo

_3 tháng cuối thai kỳ_
Giai đoạn này thai nhi đã tương đối ổn định, hệ xương của bé tiếp tục dài ra và bắt bầu cứng cáp dần để chuẩn bị cho việc chào đời. Thai nhi càng lớn thì xương thai nhi sẽ càng phát triển. Nhu cầu Canxi trong giai đoạn này tăng lên 1,200 – 1,500mg canxi mỗi ngày.

*4. Bổ sung Canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách là gì?*

*



*​

Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách không những là sử dụng liều lượng Canxi phù hợp cho từng giai đoạn mang thai. Mà còn là lựa chọn loại Canxi nào tốt cho bà bầu, không táo bón, không nóng nhiệt và uống đúng thời điểm để cơ thể hấp thụ canxi một cách tối đa.
Canxi nên được uống vào buổi sáng và buổi trưa, không nên uống vào buổi tối muộn trước khi đi ngủ. Bởi vì canxi không hấp thụ hết được, gây ra tình trạng ứ đọng. Ngoài ra, các bà bầu nên hạn chế uống canxi chung với viên sắt vì sẽ giảm tỷ lệ hấp thụ cả hai chất này vào cơ thể, sắt và Canxi cho bà bầu nên uống cách nhau ít nhất 2h.
*5. Bí quyết lựa chọn loại Canxi cho bà bầu tốt nhất là gì?*

Canxi là một nguyên tố hóa học, nhưng nó không tồn tại ở dạng đơn chất mà phải kết hợp với các muối để tạo thành hợp chất. Các muối Canxi bổ sung hiện nay có thể là dạng muối vô cơ như Canxi carbonat, Canxi phosphat hoặc Canxi hữu cơ như Canxi gluconat, Canxi lactat…Bổ sung canxi dạng  nước luôn được nhiều mẹ bầu lựa chọn bởi dễ uống, hấp thu nhanh và an toàn cho mẹ và bé.


----------



## phamthuyhop9779 (11/7/19)

Bài viết rất hay giúp mình hiểu thêm về tầm quan trọng của canxi đối với bà bầu. Các bà bầu nên bổ sung canxi đủ lượng theo từng giai đoạn thông qua các thực phẩm giàu canxi và thuốc canxi cho bà bầu nhé.


----------



## phuonglan (12/7/19)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ thông tin hữu ích.  Mỗi giai đoạn trong thai kỳ có nhu cầu canxi khác nhau nên mẹ lưu ý nhé, cũng tránh việc dùng quá nhiều đấy nhé. Mình thấy loại canxi nano tự nhiên được rất nhiều mẹ tin dùng.


----------

